# RCI: "Exciting new experience"



## bnoble (Nov 6, 2016)

Batten down the hatches; it looks like a storm is brewing. Anyone gotten a whiff of what this might be?



> Dear Brian,
> 
> RCI will be temporarily closed for business over this coming weekend, as we prepare to launch an exciting new experience for our RCI® subscribing members.
> 
> ...


----------



## dixie (Nov 6, 2016)

I was just getting ready to post the same question... Wonder what they are getting ready to do?? Wish we had a rep from RCI on this board!

Hope it is really new and exciting, and not just a way to get more money out of us...


----------



## vacationdoc (Nov 6, 2016)

dixie said:


> I was just getting ready to post the same question... Wonder what they are getting ready to do?? Wish we had a rep from RCI on this board!
> 
> Hope it is really new and exciting, and not just a way to get more money out of us...



Does history repeats itself? Stay tuned to tug


----------



## dixie (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone want to wager a guess?


----------



## missyrcrews (Nov 6, 2016)

*I'll bite....*

I wonder if there's been pushback about the new 1 yr limit on combined weeks.  Wondering if there's going to be some sort of fee-based "improvement" around that.  Guess we'll see!  Or maybe it's just a website enhancement of some sort.  Time tells all stories....


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 6, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> I wonder if there's been pushback about the new 1 yr limit on combined weeks.  Wondering if there's going to be some sort of fee-based "improvement" around that.  Guess we'll see!  Or maybe it's just a website enhancement of some sort.  Time tells all stories....



Pushback indeed !!!

Looking forward to the news


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 6, 2016)

Looking forward to the news as well, with bated breath.
Also thinking (I'm sure overly optimistic hoping) they'll do something about the new combine limitation.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 7, 2016)

My guess is a more defined roll-out of their "Pro Rewards" loyalty club expanding the recent Pro Rewards promotion for new deposits into a full blown, full time loyalty program.



			
				Recent RCI Pro Rewards Deposition Promotion said:
			
		

> It's never been easier to plan your vacation like a PRO. As a loyal RCI® subscribing member,
> we are excited to offer for a limited-time PRO Level Rewards that reward you just for
> depositing.
> 
> ...


----------



## missyrcrews (Nov 13, 2016)

Site's back open....I don't see anything too different yet.  What am I missing?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 13, 2016)

I see the useless savings dollars on the log in screen.


----------



## dixie (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone found a good way to use these dollars?


----------



## m4travels (Nov 13, 2016)

I do note that all of my saved searches are missing.  All of my favorites are still there but my saved "let me just hit this link and see what's available" resorts have vanished.  Sigh........


----------



## krj9999 (Nov 13, 2016)

So far all I've noticed is the list of regions in USA has changed order, and when you go into a region, or back out to USA, the list is truncated and you need to click for "more".  Sigh.

Maybe this is temporary, as the home page indicates "You may notice changes during your visit to RCI.com as we work on enhancing your experience. We apologize for any inconvenience."


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 15, 2016)

I've lost all of mine saved searches, so I had to re-create them again.:annoyed:

Only 1 of my fav resorts are still there, the rest is also gone.

Luckly my OGS's is still there together with my confirmed vacations.


----------



## theo (Nov 15, 2016)

*A theory...*

The "exciting new experience" could be that a new batch of school children in Carmel, Indiana has been assigned to work on the RCI web site. 
This may be an "exciting new experience" for those schoolchildren, but perhaps not so much for the hapless and beleaguered RCI membership. 

We bid adieu to RCI long ago, but it nonetheless astounds me that RCI is --- for *years* --- so continually and so very consistently plagued with web site problems. 
RCI is very fortunate to have a mostly "captive" audience. Other businesses whose customers are *not* so "captive" and who could just choose to go elsewhere instead would likely have had to fold up their tents long ago after being so continuously unreliable and so consistently having web site "performance issues".


----------



## m4travels (Nov 15, 2016)

Maybe it was preparing us for the new fees that begin December 4....YIKES!


----------



## vikingsholm (Nov 15, 2016)

Good snark, Theo, gave me a laugh.

I wish we had more options - if resorts were allowed to deposit everywhere instead of having exclusive contracts, that would go a long way to solving it. Unlikely that any new major site will arise that has such extensive inventory without such a move.  I'll probably start cutting back on RCI if they raise any fees again. In fact I am already doing so anyway. They might actually be smart to cut fees by 10-20 dollars, keep it under 200 per trade. I do like the TPU system though.


----------



## m4travels (Nov 15, 2016)

vikingsholm said:


> They might actually be smart to cut fees by 10-20 dollars, keep it under 200 per trade. I do like the TPU system though.



They are going up to $230 for a 7-night trade on Dec 4.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2016)

vikingsholm said:


> Good snark, Theo, gave me a laugh.
> 
> I wish we had more options - if resorts were allowed to deposit everywhere instead of having exclusive contracts, that would go a long way to solving it. Unlikely that any new major site will arise that has such extensive inventory without such a move.  I'll probably start cutting back on RCI if they raise any fees again. In fact I am already doing so anyway. They might actually be smart to cut fees by 10-20 dollars, keep it under 200 per trade. I do like the TPU system though.




Are you saying you don't have the option of depositing your timeshare where your want?  When did that start?  I've always been able to deposit where I wanted to. (And for the record, I stopped depositing to RCI several years ago. Now I either use it, or deposit it with another company. There's more than one way to reject RCI's poor management.)

Dave


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Why does RCI always call increased fees enhancements?*



m4travels said:


> They are going up to $230 for a 7-night trade on Dec 4.



I have well over $4000 in savings dollars.  Try as I may to get some value out of these, it's impossible. They are totally worthless.  Correct me if I'm wrong about these and you've found a beneficial and worthwhile way to use them. 

While the never-ending increases and reduced benefits are ridiculous (member since 1984), I still get value and exchanges that keep me in the game.  Make no mistake, it's a game and you have to game the system as much as possible to get any type of value.  If I was a typical member, with one or two timeshares and didn't work the system, I would have left RCI a long time ago. It's way too costly for the casual user.


----------



## vikingsholm (Nov 15, 2016)

deleting as duplicate. sorry, can't find delete button.


----------



## vikingsholm (Nov 15, 2016)

From DaveNW: Are you saying you don't have the option of depositing your timeshare where your want? When did that start? I've always been able to deposit where I wanted to. (And for the record, I stopped depositing to RCI several years ago. Now I either use it, or deposit it with another company. There's more than one way to reject RCI's poor management.)

Dave, I can't deposit any Marriotts to RCI due to them intentionally having an affiliation with II that prohibits deposits to their main competitor RCI. But I can also deposit them to TPI, Platinum, DAE, etc. Same with multiple units from Ridge Tahoe that we own. Those are our two biggest holdings, with many weeks owned, but can never get those into RCI which we'd like to be able to do. Then we'd trade them in II, RCI, and the smaller exchange systems too, depending on which trading system has the exchanges that we want available.

A few other smaller independent timeshares that we own can be deposited anywhere, but we don't have many weeks of those, so it limits us. Mainly use those to access RCI.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2016)

vikingsholm said:


> From DaveNW: Are you saying you don't have the option of depositing your timeshare where your want? When did that start? I've always been able to deposit where I wanted to. (And for the record, I stopped depositing to RCI several years ago. Now I either use it, or deposit it with another company. There's more than one way to reject RCI's poor management.)
> 
> 
> Dave, I can't deposit any Marriotts to RCI due to them intentionally having an affiliation with II that prohibits deposits to their main competitor RCI. But I can also deposit them to TPI, Platinum, DAE, etc. Same with multiple units from Ridge Tahoe that we own. Those are our two biggest holdings, with many weeks owned, but can never get those into RCI which we'd like to be able to do. Then we'd trade them in II, RCI, and the smaller exchange systems too, depending on which trading system has the exchanges that we want available.
> ...




Ok, that makes more sense.  Mine _ARE_ those smaller, independent timeshares. 

Dave


----------



## vikingsholm (Nov 15, 2016)

m4travels, $230 for a week? Damn, I'm definitely pulling back after this year.

I'm not exactly mastering the confusing formatting instructions for these posts that I haven't tried before, so I'll stick to copy and paste.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Hit "QUOTE"*



vikingsholm said:


> m4travels, $230 for a week? Damn, I'm definitely pulling back after this year.
> 
> I'm not exactly mastering the confusing formatting instructions for these posts that I haven't tried before, so I'll stick to copy and paste.



It will do the copy and paste for you.


----------



## vikingsholm (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Egret. What confused me and I had trouble with is that there are 2 things you can do - 

1. hit one of 3 icons on the lower right side of the post you're responding to. Then, does that just copy that poster's writing, or anything else they might have copied in their post too? Are you supposed to see the final shaded format of the copied text in your draft reply, or only after you submit your reply?

2. click the "Quote" checkbox below my reply draft post at the bottom of the box that appears there.

Since I messed that up 2 or 3 times and editing made it worse, what are the exact steps to:

a. copy everything from the post you're referring to, including any string of prior messages that may be there.

b. Copy only the latest comment typed by the poster in the comment you're referring to, even if they had copied a string of prior posts within that message. Or can you even do that without copying their whole post?

Thanks for any help. I could figure it out with more trial and error, but I already wasted too much time doing that previously and a tip would be appreciated.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 16, 2016)

*I just quoted your post (in first bottom right box "QUOTE")*



vikingsholm said:


> Thanks Egret. What confused me and I had trouble with is that there are 2 things you can do -
> 
> 1. hit one of 3 icons on the lower right side of the post you're responding to. Then, does that just copy that poster's writing, or anything else they might have copied in their post too? Are you supposed to see the final shaded format of the copied text in your draft reply, or only after you submit your reply?
> 
> ...



It copied the whole post and it shows in my draft with 





> at beginning and end of post.
> 
> The second post box is Multi Quote.  If you want to copy several folks' posts, hit this box for each post you want to copy.  When done selecting all posts, hit first box QUOTE.  Then you will have all posts copied and can go in and post between the different quotes, make changes, delete any part of the original posts to reflect only what you're referring to in the post, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 16, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> I have well over $4000 in savings dollars.  Try as I may to get some value out of these, it's impossible. They are totally worthless.  Correct me if I'm wrong about these and you've found a beneficial and worthwhile way to use them.
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, I have found some value in the hotel stays.  The prices, using the savings dollars, are cheaper for the Washington DC hotel that we like.


----------



## vikingsholm (Nov 17, 2016)

Many thanks for your help, Egret. I originally clicked the third icon on the original post for quick reply, and things went downhill from there when I came back and clicked the Quote box at the bottom of the page also. I still didn't find a button to enable me to delete one of my duplicate post in one easy click, but I hope I won't have to do that going forward anyway.


----------



## silentg (Nov 17, 2016)

dixie said:


> Anyone want to wager a guess?



Exciting for RCI fees are going up in December, if you are thinking about an exchange do it now before price goes up.
Silentg


----------

